# Vail Discount Passes



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Used to be at City Market and King Soopers you could save a few bucks. Does anything like that exists now. I'm driving over to ski Thursday and will go through Grand Junction on the way.

Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

I would suggest looking for a person with a season pass and getting them to buy it with you. I think it saves you at least 15 maybe 30ish...


----------

